# Horse drawings...possible commissions?



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm new here...I actually signed up because of this section  None of the other horse forums that I've found offer an art section.

Anyway, here's some stuff. Only one (the girl with the sheet) is actually finished since I always forget to scan in the finished product, but it gives an idea. Also some are extremely bad webcam photos because my scanner broke and my horse ate my camera :?

Graphite:





































Watercolors:


















(This is actually one I'm working on right now, so hopefully I'll remember an after pic!)

Quick sketch:










So I'm open for critique and if anyone is interested in custom commissions, I'm up for that too


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

They look awesome! I can tell the scanner totally messed with the contrast on a lot of them, but they look pretty cool that way too! You rock at people....I'm jealous.


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Zeke said:


> They look awesome! I can tell the scanner totally messed with the contrast on a lot of them, but they look pretty cool that way too! You rock at people....I'm jealous.


Yeah, the scanner sucked a LOT of the detail out of them with the screwy contrast. And so did the webcam with its blurry and bad lit photos...so none of these are very "true to life"  And thanks!


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Updated progress shot


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL WORK! I actually kind of like the half-done look. Your scanner made your work in graphite look like pen and india-ink, especially with how dark the blacks are! Very cool!


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks! I guess the ink look is kinda interesting, but I miss all my details and shading  I do like ink drawings, though...I'm actually doing a little one right now


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like the graphit work. And the half done look is appealling. You definitely have talent! I work in ink and my stuff is on this forum too. But it's not as realistic or detailed as yours. That takes real patience, of which I have none!


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks. I have a detail obsession. I HAVE to sit there and try to get every little spot in, but I definitely get impatient with it. And stuff sometimes ends up stiff - that's what I like a lot about yours...you have a lot of motion and freedom that gives a really nice feel to the drawing. Plus, Asian ink is kind of an awesome medium with a lot of history


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

All done...thinking of starting a journal thread


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Great pictures! You're very talented!


----------



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------

